# Rotfedern in der Schwebe



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Christian Siegler wollte den Bericht auch für die Anglerpraxis/Magazin haben, meine PNS kamen gefühlt nicht an, in Absprache darf ich Link setzen und wenn das Anglerboard das Dinges jetzt verwursten will, dann immer ran. #6


----------



## hecht99 (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Genau so bekommt das Board Leben! Super gemacht, spannend informativ. Hat sich bei mir in der Praxis genau so bewährt wie von dir geschrieben.

 Änderungsvorschlag: ersetzte unterständig mit oberständig


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Wie üblich ein schöner Bericht. Ich liebe es wenn das Wasser vor fressenden Rotfedern kocht! Sehr kurzweilige Angelei.
Ich hab btw die Erfahrung gemacht dass man mit Angelmais aufgrund der größeren und festeren Körner durchaus ein wenig selektieren kann


----------



## geomas (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Danke für den gelungenen Mix aus Bericht und Tutorial!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Genau so bekommt das Board Leben! Super gemacht, spannend informativ. Hat sich bei mir in der Praxis genau so bewährt wie von dir geschrieben.
> 
> Änderungsvorschlag: ersetzte unterständig mit oberständig



Hoppla wird Korrigiert, danke dir!


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Hey - klasse und sehr informativ!
Du mußt unbedingt mal für ein paar Tage an die Gudenau fahren - da bekommst Du ein ganz anderes gefühl für die Größe von Rotfedern.
Aktuell gibt es hier einen schönen Bericht übers Hechtangeln auf den Seen der Gudenau. Alle angeln dort auf Raubfische, aber der Bach ist für mich der weltbeste Spot für Rotfedern; Fische von 1-2kg sind dort jederzeit möglich.. .
Petri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Hey du, ich brauch nicht weit fahren, an meinem Hausgewässer schwimmen Rotfedern bis 50 Zentimeter. Die Exemplare bei den Sessions im kleinen Teich gingen bis 30 Zentimeter. Es sind dennoch keine Alltagsfänge. 

Vorrangig ging es mir auch eher um die Methodik, als das Fangen großer Fische, davon sehe täglich genug. Ein zweiter Teil für die großen Goldbarren wird auch irgendwann kommen.


----------



## Minimax (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Lieber FF,
Sehr schöner, ausführlicher Artikel. Auch viele Tipps und Feinheiten untergebracht- Grade die Anmerkungen zum Futter schreien danach umgesetzt zu werden. Vielen Dank dafür,
herzlich Dein
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Vielen Dank!

Hanfmehl ist sehr vielseitig und kann auf jede Art von Fisch richtig eingesetzt eine Waffe sein. Es wird sehr oft mit Rotaugen verbunden, ist aber generell für jede Angelei Gold wert. Leinsamen kann man auch mit Kokosraspeln ersetzen, aber irgendwann kommt man in einen Bereich, wo die Fische dann sehr, sehr klein werden. Die Mischung machts, wie immer.


----------



## geomas (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... aber irgendwann kommt man in einen Bereich, wo die Fische dann sehr, sehr klein werden. ...




Moment! Die Fische werden von Kokosraspeln klein, sehr klein?
Das ruft nach einem Film: „Liebling, ich hab die Rotfedern geschrumpft!”.


Pardon, konnte nicht widerstehen. Danke für die vielen nützlichen Infos!


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hey du, ich brauch nicht weit fahren, an meinem Hausgewässer schwimmen Rotfedern bis 50 Zentimeter. Die Exemplare bei den Sessions im kleinen Teich gingen bis 30 Zentimeter. Es sind dennoch keine Alltagsfänge.
> 
> Vorrangig ging es mir auch eher um die Methodik, als das Fangen großer Fische, davon sehe täglich genug. Ein zweiter Teil für die großen Goldbarren wird auch irgendwann kommen.



Oh mann - ich weiß schon warum ich dich und geomas um eure Gewässer beneide...:c.
Immer wenn ich eure Berichte lese und die schönen Bilder sehe, wird mir schmerzlich bewußt in welch bescheidener Gegend ich lebe...#q
Petri#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh mann - ich weiß schon warum ich dich und geomas um eure Gewässer beneide...:c.
> Immer wenn ich eure Berichte lese und die schönen Bilder sehe, wird mir schmerzlich bewußt in welch bescheidener Gegend ich lebe...#q
> Petri#h



Das Gewässer, was ich meine, hat auch eine Sonderstellung. Viel natürliche Nahrung, weniger Fisch, dafür große Exemplare mit ordentlich Power. Nur fängst du eben recht wenig, dafür praktisch groß.

Ich kann aber nicht Meckern, ich habe alles hier, was ich brauche. Die Elbe diktiert hier die Spielregeln und den Fischbestand, entsprechend gut ist es auch.


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Schöner Bericht! #6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## funkbolek (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Danke für den klasse Bericht und die Tipps!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Danke euch! :m


----------



## Lazer45 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Moin,

toller Beitrag, 
kommt genau richtig für den Einsatz der Browning Micro Waggler...

Vielen Dank & weiter so #6

Grüße

Arno


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Vielen Dank! Mit deiner neuen Rute dürfte diese Methode auf Weißfisch ein Freudenfest sein. Viel Erfolg und gerne einige Bilder.


----------



## TMC (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Hey FF,

krasse Ausbeute!  Was machst du mit 150 Rotfedern? :O

LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Nichts. |supergri

Ich hältere die Fische manchmal, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich etwas mitnehmen will oder nicht, wegen der Größe. Das ist immer so ne Sache. Ich hab mal das erste Rotauge abgeschlagen, weil es nen gutes Maß hatte und danach kam NICHTS mehr, dann stehste mit ein so nem Flittchen da.

Mache ich nie wieder. Steht die Absicht an, etwas zu verwerten, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie das Angeln wird, kommt der Setzkescher mit. 

Zum Illustrieren der Methode könnte es auch eine Rolle gespielt haben, man munkelt. 

E: Kein einziger Fisch ist im übrigen dank 14er Haken eingegangen, alle sauber gehakt. Die Mär, die Fische würden daran kaputt gehen, ist von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## TMC (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Dachte schon du hättest die alle zu Frikadellen verarbeitet



LG


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*

Ich entnehme sehr selektiv und wenn, nur an Gewässern wo der Fischbestand es hergibt. Brassen aus dem Hafen/Elbe mal gern. Rotfedern könnte man wohl nur Sauer einlegen?!

Ich Esse sonst auch gern mal ne schöne Plötze, diese Fange ich aber sehr, sehr selten in guten Größen. Döbel/Aland, da kannste auch in einen Igel Beißen.

Ganz einfach: Ich bin durchweg C&D Angler.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2018)

Alle Bilder sind nun erneut eingefügt und nachbearbeitet worden (nach dem Umzug flog einiges scheinbar raus).

Auch hier muss man die neue Software Loben, man kann nun eigene Bilder superschnell über das eigene Album hochladen, dieses verschlüsseln, so aber ohne externen Hoster Content erstellen. Top!


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> *AW: Rotfedern in der Schwebe*
> 
> Rotfedern könnte man wohl nur Sauer einlegen?!



Alle Innereien raus, Salzen, Zahnstocher in passender Länge in den Bauch stecken und gut trocknen lassen. Am besten in einem Holzgestell, vollständig umschlossen von sehr feinmaschigem Stoff. So kommt keine Fliege dran und der Fisch kann in Ruhe trocknen. Ich esse ja sonst kein Fisch aber so lasse ich sie mir gerne im Sommer beim kühlen Bier schmecken


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Alle Innereien raus, Salzen, Zahnstocher in passender Länge in den Bauch stecken und gut trocknen lassen. Am besten in einem Holzgestell, vollständig umschlossen von sehr feinmaschigem Stoff. So kommt keine Fliege dran und der Fisch kann in Ruhe trocknen. Ich esse ja sonst kein Fisch aber so lasse ich sie mir gerne im Sommer beim kühlen Bier schmecken



Ich könnte mir das durchaus genußvoll vorstellen! Wie lange muss ich die Fische hängen lassen, bis sie zum Verzehr bereit sind?!


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Kommt auf das Wetter an und auf den Fisch selbst. Je dicker und größer der Fisch desto länger braucht er. Gehe ich vom Mindestmaß aus dann bist du mit 2-3 Tagen bei guten Wetter dabei. Wichtig ist ein trockener unterstand. Darf ruhig regnen aber nicht auf die Fischis. 
Größere Exemplare schneidet man besser vom Rücken her auf und klappt sie auseinander dann geht es schneller. 
Das schöne: du kannst sie gar nicht zu lange hängen lassen. Haltbar sind sie dann ewig wenn sie trocken gelagert werden


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Wetter an und auf den Fisch selbst. Je dicker und größer der Fisch desto länger braucht er. Gehe ich vom Mindestmaß aus dann bist du mit 2-3 Tagen bei guten Wetter dabei. Wichtig ist ein trockener unterstand. Darf ruhig regnen aber nicht auf die Fischis.
> Größere Exemplare schneidet man besser vom Rücken her auf und klappt sie auseinander dann geht es schneller.
> Das schöne: du kannst sie gar nicht zu lange hängen lassen. Haltbar sind sie dann ewig wenn sie trocken gelagert werden



Finstere Sache. Mach mal Bilder davon, ich will sowas mal probieren! Verstehe ich das Richtig, das man einfach nur dafür sorge Tragen muss, das keine Fliegen an den Fisch kommen und dann lässt man das einfach so 3 Tage stehen?! Da gabs doch in Spanien wegen Todesfälle heftige Probleme im Bezug auf Rotaugen(irgend nen Virus, müsste ich mal Googeln).

Du Lebst aber noch, scheint also auch mal zu funktionieren. 

I got it:

https://www.focus.de/gesundheit/new...zehr-von-ploetze-trockenfisch_id_7085449.html


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Ja da ganze kommt von den Russen und ja die Story kenne ich ebenfalls. 

Werde dieses Jahr nicht mehr dazu kommen zu angeln und kann davon leider keine Bilder machen aber kann dir morgen unsere Konstruktion dafür abknipsen. Sollte meine Frau früher genesen werde ich evtl doch dazu kommen nochmals zu angeln und werde dann an dich denken.

Wenn du den Fisch frisch fängst, ihn zu Hause direkt ausnimmst, Salzt und ihn aufhängst und Sorge trägst das keine fliegen dran kommen können dann wird dir definitiv nichts passieren. 

Die Story rührt eher von schlechter Verarbeitung und schlechter Hygiene. 
Wie gesagt da geht es um Gammelfisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2018)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Ja da ganze kommt von den Russen und ja die Story kenne ich ebenfalls.
> 
> Werde dieses Jahr nicht mehr dazu kommen zu angeln und kann davon leider keine Bilder machen aber kann dir morgen unsere Konstruktion dafür abknipsen. Sollte meine Frau früher genesen werde ich evtl doch dazu kommen nochmals zu angeln und werde dann an dich denken.
> 
> ...



Trockenfisch verbinde ich auch mit Russen. Die Jungs haben aber nen guten Geschmack und für mich wäre das mal ne Sache für zwischendurch und sicherlich geschmacklich ne alternative zu Backen/Braten. Riecht der Kram doll? Dann hänge ich die Kreaturen einfach auf dem Balkon im passenden Gestell auf. Ich tarne es als Wäscheständer, hat niemand was zu Motzen.


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Ach Quatsch das riecht nicht stark. Ja wenn man die Nase dran hält riecht es nach Fisch aber es wird garantiert keine Geruchsbelästigung. Es wird keiner deiner Nachbarn merken was du da veranstaltest. 

Hast ja meine Plautze gesehen im Holland Thread, die Russen wissen was schmeckt 

Also zu Bier passt das echt wie Arsch auf Eimer oder Deckel zu Topf. 

Außer Lachs esse ich ja keinen Fisch aber getrocknete Rotaugen sind auch für mich eine Delikatesse.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Oktober 2018)

Meine Frau ist keine Russin, macht aber schon immer getrocknete Rotaugen. Um die Oberfläche des Fisches zu erhöhen wird der Fisch nicht bauchseitig sondern vom Rücken her (Ein Schnitt durch den Kopf und entlang des Rückens und Rückenflosse) geöffnet. Nachdem der Fisch gereinigt ist kommt enbenfalls Salz drauf und anschließend wird der Fisch getrocknet. In der kalten Jahreszeit hat sie auch schonmal den Fisch auf dem Heitzkörper im Bastelzimmer getrocknet, da richt nichts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist keine Russin, macht aber schon immer getrocknete Rotaugen. Um die Oberfläche des Fisches zu erhöhen wird der Fisch nicht bauchseitig sondern vom Rücken her (Ein Schnitt durch den Kopf und entlang des Rückens und Rückenflosse) geöffnet. Nachdem der Fisch gereinigt ist kommt enbenfalls Salz drauf und anschließend wird der Fisch getrocknet. In der kalten Jahreszeit hat sie auch schonmal den Fisch auf dem Heitzkörper im Bastelzimmer getrocknet, da richt nichts.



Klasse Info, das werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren! Wie sieht das mit den Gräten aus?!


----------



## Xianeli (5. Oktober 2018)

Genau das meinte ich bei größeren Fischen. Danke @u-see fischer Für die Erläuterung. Das macht wirklich einiges aus. 

Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde ich den Fisch auch über Nacht reinholen. Wird es nachts zu kalt kann sich Tau bilden und denke Fisch wird nichts


----------



## Nemo (9. Oktober 2018)

Super Artikel und zusätzlich die Verwertungsidee (Weißfisch muss bei mir bisher hauptsächlich als Raubfischköder herhalten) macht große Lust, das auch mal zu probieren!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Super Artikel und zusätzlich die Verwertungsidee (Weißfisch muss bei mir bisher hauptsächlich als Raubfischköder herhalten) macht große Lust, das auch mal zu probieren!



Es ist Allgemein eine kurzweilige schöne Angellei. Werden die Rotfedern zwischendurch gar größer, freut man sich wie ein Schneekönig. Es müssen nicht immer kapitale PB's sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Oktober 2018)

Rotaugen stippen ist der Hammer, egal wie groß. Solange die Frequenz stimmt.

Hab schon wieder gut 30 Stück inner Truhe für Köderfisch, wären eigentlich über 100, aber viele zu klein für Hecht. 2-3mal noch losgehen an den Fluss dann habe ich genug bis nächstes Jahr Frühling.
Ist einfach nur geil, man kann sich so dermaßen austoben beim Angeln. Jede Angelei hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und jede Angelei bockt auf ihre Art und Weise einfach ohne Ende


----------



## Nemo (10. Oktober 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist Allgemein eine kurzweilige schöne Angellei. Werden die Rotfedern zwischendurch gar größer, freut man sich wie ein Schneekönig. Es müssen nicht immer kapitale PB's sein.



Das stimmt, es muss nicht immer darum gehen, die größten Fische zu fangen. Ich bin kürzlich mit meinen Kindern gezielt auf Grundeljagd gegangen und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Im Endeffekt sogar mehr, als gezielt stundenlang auf einen Riesen (z. B. Wels) zu warten, und am Ende als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen.

Dein Artikel ist wirklich klasse, man erkennt, dass Du Dich mit allen Details auseinandergesetzt hast und optimale Lösungen gefunden hast. Absoluter Nerdbonus 
Ich werde mich glaube ich tatsächlich auch mal an das Thema heranwagen, die ganzen kleinen Details, die funktionieren müssen um den Erfolg zu bringen, haben mich durchaus fasziniert.

Eine Frage noch bezüglich der Hakengröße: Wie fein muss man da tatsächlich gehen? Ich hatte beim Köfi-Angeln häufig sogar Rotaugen kleiner als 8 cm, die sich an einem 10er Maishaken überhaupt nicht gestört haben. Ebenfalls häufig waren auch die Maden vom Haken abgelutscht, aber das waren dann ja eher noch kleinere Fische, oder kann man das so nicht sagen? Mit dem gleichen Haken habe ich auch schon einen 5kg-Karpfen gefangen. Da habe ich tatsächlich zu wenig Erfahrung und Wissen um zu erkennen, wo hier die die Grenze zwischen korrekt abgestimmtem Tackle und Zufall (geht auch, wen man Glück hat) ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2018)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, es muss nicht immer darum gehen, die größten Fische zu fangen. Ich bin kürzlich mit meinen Kindern gezielt auf Grundeljagd gegangen und es hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Im Endeffekt sogar mehr, als gezielt stundenlang auf einen Riesen (z. B. Wels) zu warten, und am Ende als Schneider nach Hause zu gehen.
> 
> Dein Artikel ist wirklich klasse, man erkennt, dass Du Dich mit allen Details auseinandergesetzt hast und optimale Lösungen gefunden hast. Absoluter Nerdbonus
> Ich werde mich glaube ich tatsächlich auch mal an das Thema heranwagen, die ganzen kleinen Details, die funktionieren müssen um den Erfolg zu bringen, haben mich durchaus fasziniert.
> ...



Für die Rotfedern war ein Haken von Größe 14 ideal wegen dem schnellen Abködern und seltenem Schlucken. Sind die Jungs im Fressrausch, sitzen kleine Haken gerne bis Tief im Schlund. Da die Schwärme sich bündeln stehen da gerne mal 1000+ Fische und jeder will der Sieger sein. Daher lieber etwas größere Greifer um keinen nachhaltigen Schaden anzurichten. Ist quasi ein moderater Schnitt der sowohl maximale Ausbeute, als auch "Waidgerechtigkeit" (doofes Wort, ich meine das nur Sinngemäß) vereint.

Generell wählst du einen Haken passend zum Köder in der Größe oder gar Farbe. Die Fischgröße spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle, es ist aber förderlich bei großen Mäulern etwas größere Haken zu verwenden um ihn überhaupt greifen zu lassen, sonst schlägst du gerne mal ins Leere. Du ziehst ihm den Happen quasi aus dem Maul. Das passiert gerne bei großen Brassen, wenn diese Spitz beißen (generell bei allen Fischen so). Sie nehmen den Köder zwischen die Backen und schauen, ob es ihnen gefällt. Manche Dinge kennen sie einfach nicht, dann wird evaluiert, ob es lohnende Beute ist. Das ist der Moment, wo Posen nur gaaaaaaanz Sachte runtergehen oder Feederspitzen leicht Zittern.

Dieses Verhalten hast du an natürlichen See des Öfteren, weil sie Maden/Mais etc. manchmal nicht kennen und erst bewerten, ferner sind dann auch Wetterlagen Auslöser für diese Zurückhaltung. In Karpfenpuffs mit Pellets beispielsweise geht die Stange immer Krumm, wenn die Fische im Fressen stehen, weil kein Misstrauen (Instinkgesteuert) gegenüber der Nahrung steht. Werden diese Anlagen sehr lange, viel Frequentiert und täglich beangelt, dreht sich dieses Verhältnis irgendwann und die Köder samt Haken werden automatisch kleiner. Catch and Release macht das Angeln dann sogar wesentlich schwerer. Dort klappen Boilies mit 10er Haken nicht mehr.

Kurzfassung:

Hakengröße an Köder und Beißverhalten anpassen, danach Zielfisch und Gewässerdruck beachten. (alles im Zusammenhang)


----------



## Tommy1311 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ein sehr schöner Bericht, für Anfänger und auch Profis. Ich persönlich werde mir den Bericht mit Sicherheit noch mal durchlesen und ausprobieren.

Ein herzliches Peti Heil


----------



## subterranea (12. Oktober 2018)

Gestern habe ich diese Methode erfolgreich angewendet  
Wir waren zwischen 17 & 19 Uhr am See. Mein Sohn hat gleichzeitig mit Futterkorb auf Grund geangelt. Am Anfang, als es noch warm war und die Sonne schien, hatte er bessere Karten. Als die Sonne unter gegangen ist, kamen die Fische hoch, und bei mir gings richtig los...kein Fisch unter 20cm!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Oktober 2018)

Tommy1311 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Bericht, für Anfänger und auch Profis. Ich persönlich werde mir den Bericht mit Sicherheit noch mal durchlesen und ausprobieren.
> 
> Ein herzliches Peti Heil



Vielen Dank, solltest du weitere Fragen zum Thema haben poste sie doch einfach in den Thread.



subterranea schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich diese Methode erfolgreich angewendet
> Wir waren zwischen 17 & 19 Uhr am See. Mein Sohn hat gleichzeitig mit Futterkorb auf Grund geangelt. Am Anfang, als es noch warm war und die Sonne schien, hatte er bessere Karten. Als die Sonne unter gegangen ist, kamen die Fische hoch, und bei mir gings richtig los...kein Fisch unter 20cm!



Super, freut mich zu Lesen. Wieder ein zufriedener Mensch mehr. Schön auch, das der Futterkorb mal in seine Schranken verwiesen wurde.


----------



## WobblerReiter (18. Oktober 2018)

So hat man früher angeln gelernt , 4-5 Meter Stippe und eine schöne Futterwolke aus altem Brot . Das war bei mir so vor 45 Jahren . Und da hat man die Fische einem nach dem anderem gefangen . Und jetzt kommts  es geht heute noch so auch ohne Ferz    LG Wobbi


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2018)

WobblerReiter schrieb:


> So hat man früher angeln gelernt , 4-5 Meter Stippe und eine schöne Futterwolke aus altem Brot . Das war bei mir so vor 45 Jahren . Und da hat man die Fische einem nach dem anderem gefangen . Und jetzt kommts  es geht heute noch so auch ohne Ferz    LG Wobbi



Liegt wohl daran, das sich die Rotfedern auch nicht so stark verändert haben. 

Recht hast du, manchmal macht man auch viel zu viel Drama um das Angeln, ist aber nicht überall von Nöten.


----------

